# low amh but produced 10 follicles. Is this good?



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi girls, am new on here. I am currently on my 2nd of 3 medicataed cycles, Gonal F, Claxane and Cyclogest. As my AMH is 4.7 (Im only 30) the docs only want to do 2 more medicated cycles before moving to ivf. At my day 10 scan I had 10 follicles, two were dominant enough... 19mm and 12mm. Doc siad that although my amh is low, my reserve may be better than bloods are showing as I am producing good follicles... I am at a loss, I really dont understand what they mean.... can anyone enlighten me? x


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi May

I've just started my first ivf cycle and my amh is low too at 4.8 I think and i'm only 27. They told me I may not get may eggs but quality will be the same as anyone else my age. I don't really get the whole amh thing either as i have read lots of ladies replies on different threads with low amh getting between 6-14 eggs at egg collection!! So very encouraging. I did ask the nurse about it and consultant and they just said its not always the case that will get pnly a few eggs will just have to wait and see  Very confusing. Are you not doing ivf then? I will be on gonal F when I start stimming and something else combined but cannot remember.

Em xx


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

hey Em sorry  only replying, am new on here and cant fig out where certain boards are... 
Im supposed to start IVF in Jan/Feb. Am in Ireland doing gonal f medicated cycles, am on my 2nd cycle now. The first month they combined it with tamoxofen i think it was called and my follies grew way too quickly so this cycle I was just on the gonal. My amh is low for my age - am only 30- but Dr thinks bloods may not be reflecting my true ov reserve as I  produce enough follies ev cycles. Im really confused by the whole amh thing- my fsh is only 8 and six months previous it was only 6... Im thinking of getting amh retested

so are you just starting ivf now? gosh your so young its crazy its come to ivf. Im really wondering where is all goes wrong for us low amh peeps. Did your doc say low amh makes it harder to get preg? where are you doing ivf? xx G


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey May

It is really crazy being sooooo young with low amh  I've had mine tested twice and on second test it had risen by 2 so I think its not an accurate measure. 
I had both my tubes removed last month as both were hydro   So only option is ivf for us. Doc said low amh is heridetry. I'm going to be on gonal f too for my cycle. Im on day 7 of down reg at mo.
So your first ivf was cancelled then? I'm in Hull, near Humberside. They've been brilliant so far with everything and have really good success rates so i've every confidence they'll do their best for me 

I've been on this site for last four weeks and its a great source of info and support. If you want to keep up with threads bookmark them. I have spoken to several ladies older than us 35+ with low amh who have got 10+ eggs! So I think we may be suprised 

Em xx


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Em, Im in Dublin Ire. Going for first consult with Lister in Jan to start ivf in feb. I cant believe your amh increased by 2 from one test to the other. Its 200 euro here to get amh tested but am seriously considering doing it. We havent moved to ivf yet. I did 4 months on clomid- produced loads of follies but no preg. Then moved to gonal but now am 3 days away from af on cycle two and with my crappy amh, I just thought we better move to ivf fast if my reserve is so bad. 
So youre just a few steps ahead of me. Have never had ivf before and am alittle scared as it feels like the end of the road and what happens if it doesnt work - but I know with my age I have a v good chance. Im sorry to hear about your tubes :-( what was wrong with them? Im not sure what you mean 
Hope youre doing ok. This whole amh thing is such a head wreck. I dont get it at all, esp if the result can differ month to month! what did yours go up to from? Gen x


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Gen

Im fine after having tubes out thanx. They were both hydrosalpinx which is filled with fluid which is poisonous to embryo so they had to go really. It was the coming to terms with actually going through with the op that was the worst but once it was over and started ivf I've been fine and really posistive 
Sorry misread it thought it was ivf you had not iui. I felt very much the same when we were told my tubes were no good and ivf was our only option but its better than no option is how im looking at it. If this will make our dream of having a baby come true then its full steam ahead. I think with us being so oung theres a very good chance it will work 

Your right the whole amh thing is a head wreck  Mine was 3 and went to 5 so I think its not accurate! That was before I had my tubes out too so could be better now but I don't think they'll retest as its expensive. 

I was petrified about ivf and kept thinking this can't be it. This can't be the only option left but now I've started it im so pleased I was brave enough to go through with it  Feels like theres everything to look forward to now and my life is moving again and not on hold if you know what I mean

Em xx


----------



## MM1234 (Dec 14, 2006)

I was told I had low AMH at 7 (well one clinic said it was low the other said it was just below average..I am 34 years old)
My first IVF I got severe OHSS and only 7 eggies as they dosed me real high and triggered too early.
The second IVF at new clinic they stimmed me for 17 days with a lower dose, coasted me at the end and triggered me with buserulin.
I got 15 eggs and out of that got 10 real good quality embies so low AMH doesn't mean you won't get some good embryos x


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks so much for that good luck with it x


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thankyou Macymoo. Thats a really positive story. My clinic are stimming me on normal dose and keeping track. Should be starting stimms next week and this is my 1st ivf cycle

Lots of luck and    

xxx


----------



## MM1234 (Dec 14, 2006)

Good Luck!!!  
I am planning on using a surrogate as I have so many health issues so just in case you were thinking it might have failed for me thats not the case.....all were frozen


I have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

is it a good indication of how I might react to ivf that although my amh is low, I produce up to 12 folls per cycle? am at my wits end here


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thats really good May. I will be over the moon if I get 12 Follies as that could mean 12 eggs  

I know its hard but I'm finding its really helping me taking it one day at a time. Not even thinking about stimms or ec yet. Concentrating on staying healthy and down reg

keep in touch hun

xxx


----------



## MM1234 (Dec 14, 2006)

Like Robinson said 12 follies is good. 


Don't worry so much about what will happen.....if worse comes to worse you can have another cycle if you don't get enough eggs but I am sure you will be fine.


As everyone says though it only takes one good one to make a baby x


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm with you Macymoo! Just one little quality embie will do 

xxx


----------

